# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du khách tới Hà Nội được khuyên gì

## heocoi

*Hãy ghi nhớ tất cả những điều này và thủ đô của Việt Nam đang chờ đón các bạn*

*Máy bay:* Đừng đặt vé quá sớm hoặc quá muộn. Các hãng hàng không thường có xu hướng tăng giá vé trước ngày bay 6 tháng, sau đó sẽ giảm từ từ cho tới cách ngày bay 2, 3 tuần, rồi lại tiếp tục tăng một lần nữa.

*Xe buýt nhanh*: Rẻ hơn taxi. Chỉ cần 40.000 đồng bạn có thể đi từ sân bay đến khu Phố cổ, nhưng các lái xe có thể sẽ cố thuyết phục bạn vào ở “khách sạn của anh/ em họ tôi” bằng cách nói rằng có một cơn bão ở Vịnh Hạ Long nên khách sạn mà bạn chọn đã hết phòng. Đừng tin lời họ!

*Xe buýt:* Còn rẻ hơn nữa. Chỉ với 5.000 đồng, bạn có thể đi từ sân bay đến Phổ cổ, nhưng bạn không được mang hành lý theo trừ khi bạn đưa cho lái xe một chút “phí hành lý”.


_đi xích lô quanh phố cổ, trải nghiệm thú vị cho bạn_
*Xe ôm*: Cách tốt nhất để trải nghiệm sự náo nhiệt của Hà Nội là bạn nên trang bị cho mình một chiếc mũ bảo hiểm. Và mức giá bạn phải trả cho xe ôm là 10.000 – 15.000 đồng cho khoảng 10 phút chạy xe.


_Tắc đường - cảnh đáng sợ nhất ở Việt Nam_
*Giao tiếp*: Hầu hết người địa phương đều nói được vài câu tiếng Anh nhưng không đáng kể. Bạn có thể thử vận may của mình với một cuốn sách cụm từ tiếng Việt. Cách tốt nhất vẫn là thuê một hướng dẫn viên du lịch cá nhân hoặc dùng ngôn ngữ cơ thể.


*ATM:* Tiền mặt là nhất ở Việt Nam và những chiếc máy rút tiền cũng có mặt ở khắp mọi nơi. Các máy ATM quốc tế gồm có HSBC và ANZ Bank, nhưng nhiều máy chỉ rút được tối đa 1 triệu đồng. Nếu bạn cần nhiều hơn, hãy tới ATM ANZ gần Hồ Gươm. Giới hạn của nó là 9,9 triệu đồng.

*Tiêm phòng*: Du khách luôn được khuyên nên bảo vệ mình trước những bệnh dịch phổ biến nhất, như viêm gan B, uốn ván – bạch hầu và thương hàn. Nếu bạn định ở ngoại ô một thời gian dài hoặc đi vào những tháng nóng ẩm, bạn nên tiêm phòng sốt rét.

*Ăn*: Chưa ăn phở gà là chưa tới Hà Nội. Ngoài ra, còn có những đặc sản khác ở Việt Nam như rượu máu rắn hổ mang, thịt chó.  :cuoi:  cái này người nước ngoài sợ lắm, nên chắc ít người được coi là tới Hà Nội rồi.

*Uống:* Nếu chưa từng một lần ngồi trên chiếc ghế nhựa nhỏ nhấm nháp một cốc bia mát lạnh thì chưa được coi là đã tới Hà Nội. Khi bạn thấy dòng chữ “bia hơi Hà Nội” nghĩa là chỗ đó là để uống bia. Người ta thường ra ngoài ngồi uống bia từ 5 giờ chiều tới 8 giờ tối.

_Hà Nội có thể áp đảo bạn, nhưng đó chính là điều tuyệt vời của nó._

*Mua sắm:* Khu Phố cổ Hà Nội có hàng dài những cửa hàng thời trang khác nhau, các quầy hàng lưu niệm, đồ ăn nhẹ và những người bán nữ trang rẻ tiền. Nhưng nếu bạn muốn tìm một trung tâm mua sắm có điều hòa nhiệt độ, hãy tới Vincom City Towers. Ở đó, bạn có thể tìm thấy những nhãn hiệu thời trang sang trọng, một rạp chiếu phim và khu chơi game đầy màu sắc.

*Internet*: Nếu xe máy là phương tiện phổ biến nhất Hà Nội thì những quán cà phê Internet cũng vậy. Chúng có mặt khắp mọi nơi.

*Giao thông*: Khi người Hà Nội di chuyển, nghĩa là họ đi xe máy. Và nếu bạn đợi những dòng xe ấy ngừng lại khi qua đường thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ lỡ chuyến bay. Hãy cứ đi qua, họ sẽ tránh bạn. Chúng tôi hứa!


_Bạn sẽ bị cuốn hút bởi rất nhiều thứ của Hà Nội, đặc biệt là khu Phố cổ._*
Chụp ảnh:* Bạn sẽ bị cuốn hút bởi rất nhiều thứ của Hà Nội, đặc biệt là khu Phố cổ. Nhưng nhiều người dân địa phương thấy việc bạn chụp họ là thô lỗ, đặc biệt là những người già. Vì thế hãy lịch sự và hỏi ý kiến họ trước.
*
Đừng sợ:* Hà Nội có thể áp đảo bạn, nhưng đó chính là điều tuyệt vời của nó. Hãy thử mọi thứ, đi mọi nơi, và nếu bị lạc đường, hãy hỏi ai đó. Một nụ cười có thể giải quyết được bất cứ điều gì ở thành phố này.

----------

